# Time for more Sophie!



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

So, it seems as if it has been awhile since there was a gratutious Sophie update, and we certainly can't have that...

For this edition, I thought I would share what a typical "Sophie day" is like:

Sophie has a converted cat bed that she rests in both during the day on my desk and at night next to my bed. As soon as enough light comes through my bedroom curtains, she starts her "wake up! coo." If I don't respond immediately, she flies over and lands on me, walking up my chest until she can coo right in my face. Somewhat surprisingly, this works 100% of the time at getting me up, and so I take her and give her her breakfast, which she eats in her home by the window. While she is doing this, I quickly walk the dog, brew some coffee and make some toast for breakfast. 

When I return, I take her to my office and she sits in the little bed on my desk while I work (I work from home). She coos and naps until she wakes up and starts to get bored. Then, from the bed she viciously attacks the cord on the headphones, which I make certain to always leave in her reach. When that fails to capture my attention sufficiently, she then decides to walk on my computer until I let her sit in my lap. More napping ensures, along with more cooing. 

Following this, it is time for her to go exploring. She walks all over the house, looking for trouble. By now, I have "Sophie-proofed" the house as much as possible, so it is safe. The dog avoids her, and she tends to avoid him too--they give each other their space. That hasn't stopped her from landing on him or right next to him a couple of times, but he is a good sport about it even though he clearly is unhappy. 

At this point, I usually try and sneak a shower. When Sophie can tell I am not at my desk, she comes waddling down the hall and looks for me. I have a glass door shower stall, and she will come and stand just outside of the glass door until I leave the shower. It's sort of cute, this little white blob through the wavy glass at the bottom of the shower door, just waiting. When I carefully exit the shower, she takes advantage of my preoccupation with daily grooming to peck my toes while I am brushing my teeth and combing my hair. She seems to think this is a fun game, and runs underneath the sink to wait for my unsuspecting toes. 

Then it is back to the desk for some well-deserved pigeon rest. Throughout the day, it is much of the same. Basically, she is with me the entire day except for doggie walks and errands. In the evening, we sit by the fire, she has a little blanket she sits on for the sofa, or else she sits on the arm of the big chair. 

When it is time for sleep, I bring her little bed into the bedroom and set it right next to my bed. If I want to read, sometimes she stays in the bed and sometimes she is keyed up and flies over to land on me. Usually, as soon as I turn out the lights she goes to sleep. Sometimes, though, she flies in the dark to pounce on me like a little owl. Then, when the first light of day comes through the window, we begin it all again.

She seems to be pretty happy. 

I have attached a photo of her snoring away on my desk. I will upload more if I can figure out the attachment limit problem.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such a lovely story of life with Sophie! She is gorgeous and has a wonderful and beautiful life with you!

Terry


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is Sophie's house, which she doesn't use too much, but she does seem to like the view.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

And, the pigeon who likes to land on my head while I am talking on the phone and peck me until I pay attention to her...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a charming description of your life with Sophie. It sounds very familiar.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Happy she seems and happy she looks. Nice story and pictures. A great way to end the day!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Bill, it's REALLY easy to see that Sophie is NOT spoiled at all!  How did you mange to do that?  

I'm sure you mentioned before but I have forgotten...what kind of dog do you have?

Although Squeaks rules the roost - as the saying goes - I have found that one of my cats, Twiggy, deliberately challenges him to chase her! While on the computer I was aware that he had chased her into the bedroom and then back out. I wasn't really paying much attention. Usually, when he chases her, she will jump on the bed while he looks up just daring her to come down. Of course, when she does, the chase is on.

Anyway, a few nights ago, I deliberately watched the dynamics. Squeaks was sitting on the chair spoke next to my computer. Twiggy came over on the other side of the computer to be petted. Then, she slowly walked back in front of Squeaks and heads for the bedroom only about 3 feet away. Squeaks watches her. The minute she gets passed the doorway, he takes off after her. A few seconds later, she comes running back out of the bedroom with him running after her as fast as he can go. Once passed the doorway, she heads for the living room and Squeaks comes back to his chair! All is well, until Twiggy decides to do a repeat. Squeaks falls for the chase every time! 

My "knock it off!" admonition has no effect!

I'm sure your dog has a healthy respect for Sophie! Especially, since we all know she isn't a dainty little dove!  

Hugs and Scritches to the lovely Sophie!! Keep those stories coming!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing Sophie's life with us and for the update. She is such a beauty and has a lovely view from the window!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

nbdyuknow said:


> Here is Sophie's house, which she doesn't use too much, but *she does seem to like the view*.


I *love* the view from Sophie's house. She has the best of two worlds. Warm & snuggly inside while gazing at the beautifully snow covered trees outside.  

Living in an area where we have 300+ days of sunshine a year, pictures such as the one you posted are quite appealing to the eye.  

Thanks for sharing Sohpie's 'routine' with us.  

She's a beauty. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I *love* the view from Sophie's house. She has the best of two worlds. Warm & snuggly inside while gazing at the beautifully snow covered trees outside.
> 
> *Living in an area where we have 300+ days of sunshine a year, pictures such as the one you posted are quite appealing to the eye.*
> 
> ...


I agree. A PICTURE of snow is *all* I care to see.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everybody for the kind words. 

Shi, my doggie is 100% all-American mutt. He just turned 14, but is still very spry. There are some photos of him and Sophie on previous posts. 

One of the reasons I bought this house out in the woods was the view from those windows, the entire living room is floor ro ceiling windows. Quite a change from downtown Chicago where I lived for many years! 

Sophie likes the view, but on days when I am home all day spends less than one hour in her house. The rest of the time, she is up to no good. Actually, that is not true, most of the time she just sits next to my computer, helping me work. (see below)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I always get a kick out of seeing Sophie. She always looks so comfy and is quite beautiful and obviously spoiled!  Thanks for sharing the pictures and story.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, I always look forward to reading about Sophie and seeing her lovely pictures. The last one you posted is especially cute and sweet. Her name suits her so much.

You mentioned her waddling. I love to see ours walk, makes me laugh every time particularly if they speed up when they see something they want to investigate.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

shes pretty! i wich my pigeon was like that..


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Who wouldn't fall in love with Sophie Bill  I also always look forward to Sophie updates - seems like the ideal life to me. She does just adore you and I can sure understand why - you take so good care of each other


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I meant to add in my other post how beautiful the view is from your window. I imagine it is especially nice during the summer with everything green.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I just love Sophie's little bed next to your computer - she looks so comfy while she supervises your work. Just adorable!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I've always been a Sophie fan and await the latest updates from her bestest buddy. She's such a charming pigeon and obviously very well read! Hopefully, she's a good editor as well


----------

